

Which iPhone app(s) did you make? - amichail

Include any app(s) in which you had some role in development (i.e., not just coding, but art, music, etc.).
======
costan
I wrote StockPlay, a stock trading simulation. I open-sourced the foundation
code, take a look if you're interested in developing your own application.

Engine: <http://github.com/costan/zergsupport/> Game: <http://istockplay.com>

------
tophat02
I made an app called "Recall". It's a simple Simon-style game. I made it not
to make millions, but as sort of a full-stack "hello world", from design to
implementation to submitting to the app store to the first update.

I'll probably do some more stuff with it, but I'm already designing my second
app.

------
miccotech
I made Reid (<http://www.minionapps.com/reid_tutorial.html>) which is a
document reader optimized for both low-vision users and speed readers.

I also had a hand in the other Minion apps: Pat (a sequence game), rePete (a
Simon-style game) and Penny (an interest/future-value calculator). The early
apps were little more than "hello world" experimentation with various parts of
the SDK, but we're actively developing Reid and some others.

------
hboon
SimplyTweet. A Twitter client. Other than the soundtrack for the screencast, a
few stock icons and some available libraries/code, I made the graphics (which
explains the quality), with suggestions from the better half and did all the
coding.

